# What fruit are YOU?



## jkath

http://www.fruitquiz.co.uk/

*apparently I am a banana!*


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks, jkath!! This fits me to a T. SC


----------



## PA Baker

Another 'nanner here!


----------



## jkath

*PA, the two of us are just so apPEELing....*


----------



## Ruth

I'm a strawberry... Which is not surprizing since that was a nickname of sorts when I was little.


----------



## middie

another strawberry here


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara is so Lucky to have me, I am a Strawberry as well.
I am so Lucky to have her too!
><)))#><><#(((><


----------



## buckytom

hey maidrite, this is a family site! get a room....


----------



## ronjohn55

Sheesh!!!


Nobody's a Raspberry?????

THHHHFFFPTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

John


----------



## Maidrite

Yea you are right BuckyTom. My Bad .  I just thought it would be good to show the women that some of us men are not shallow minded and we do care. Opps now I let the cat out of the bag, Just in time for the Cat Cannon game LOL.


----------



## Spice1133

I'm a strawberry???  Funny, I don't feel like a strawberry, more like a sweet potato.  Oh that's not a fruit is it.


----------



## jkath

*and Buckytom....you would be.........*


----------



## buckytom

i am a pomegranate... only kidding. another banana here.


----------



## jkath

*ooooooooh! I feel very special being the same fruit as you, bucky!*
** 
*(oh, now that was...well...um...I wasn't calling you a fruit, man...naw...)*


----------



## buckytom

wow, that's so freaky, jkath. it's like we're from the same bunch (of bananas) hey mr tally man, tally me banana, daylight come, an i wanna go home...


----------



## Dove

<center><a href="http://www.fruitquiz.co.uk" target="_top"><img src="http://www.fruitquiz.co.uk/quiz/strawberry.gif" border="0"><br></a><br>Take the <a href="http://www.fruitquiz.co.uk" target="_top"><b>What Fruit Are You?</b></a> test by <a href="<A href="http://www.webkin.co.uk"><b>Ellen</b></a>!</center">http://www.webkin.co.uk"><b>Ellen</b></a>!</center>

This says I'm a Strawberry too!!


----------



## middie

buckytom said:
			
		

> wow, that's so freaky, jkath. it's like we're from the same bunch (of bananas) hey mr tally man, tally me banana, daylight come, an i wanna go home...


 
you two probably are


----------



## kadesma

*I'm a*

 Well it say's I'm a banana  WhooHooooo 
Thought I looked a tad yellow today 
kadesma


----------



## norgeskog

do not like this fruit thing.  It said I was a banana, which I do not like and that my natural enemy is a lemon which I love.  Go figure.  Think I will take it over and change two of the marginal answers and see what happens.


----------



## norgeskog

I changed number 3 and 5 and I am still a stupid banana.


----------



## jkath

*Day-O*
*da-a-a-OH!*


----------



## crewsk

I'm a pear.


----------



## Maidrite

Never worry crewsk you can work with Barbara and me any time.


----------



## norgeskog

jkath said:
			
		

> *Day-O*
> *da-a-a-OH!*


 
hey mr talley man, talley me bannana...... loved that song


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Never worry crewsk you can work with Barbara and me any time.


 
Thanks Maidrite!


----------



## pdswife

I'm a strawberry.  
  :  )


----------



## jkath

*Crewsk you are a pear:*
** 
*do you know that the ancient poet Homer (the Iliad and the Oddessey) *
*referred to the pear as "the fruit of the gods"?*


----------



## middie

jkath you're a banana. i'm a strawberry... no wonder we get along so good lol


----------



## kitchenelf

Oops, I forgot to read all of the posts - we're on the road to a pretty good fruit salad!.


----------



## middie

we're missing some papaya, mango and kiwi though


----------



## luvs

i'm a strawberry!


----------



## crewsk

jkath said:
			
		

> *Crewsk you are a pear:*
> 
> *do you know that the ancient poet Homer (the Iliad and the Oddessey) *
> *referred to the pear as "the fruit of the gods"?*


 
Cool, I never knew that!


----------



## ronjohn55

Hmmm... I tried it, and it said I was a Beer. Go figure!  


John


----------



## jkath

*well, ronjohn, I guess we'll marinate the fruit salad with your beer. Let's make it the mandarin hefeweizen though -  it only seems appropriate*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im a banana.


----------



## jkath

*you too, eh? I knew we fell outta the same tree*


----------



## jkath

*Hey, I found you a vehicle.*


----------



## Dove

SUSHI!!!

You are in trouble  young man!!!!

Lets go to you know where..NOW!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

What?! What did I do?


----------



## Barbara L

I am a strawberry, which I guess is fitting since Vista, California (my hometown) is billed as the Strawberry Capital of the World.  

 Barbara


----------



## Dove

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> What?! What did I do?


 
You were "bleeped"   
don't drink and drive your computer Sushi..


----------



## tweedee

Strawberry


----------



## thier1754

Bump...Strawberry here, too...


----------



## IcyMist

Seems there are a lot of us caring loving people.  Another strawberry.


----------

